# Parts for upgrade



## bartzel (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm running a bit of an outdated system. I can still play most of the games at relatively high settings, but HD video editing is not working great. I just returned from my vacation, but my system can't handle my GoPro footage.

Now, most of you would probably build a new system but unfortunately i don't have that money. Won't have it for a long time either since i just bought a house and own a crappy, expensive car . Which is why I'm hoping for some affordable upgrades below ?500. 

I've added my current specs below. Thanks in advance!


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi bartzel,

May I ask, what is the brand/model of your computer? Is this pre-built or a custom built machine? Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Also let us know of the make and model number of the PSU.


----------



## bartzel (Jan 11, 2012)

It's a custom build pc. Never a very stable system though... frequent crashes and bluescreens. Lately it ran quite ok.

The PSU is an XFX pro 750w. I bought that about a year ago i think, together with the graphic card.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

A/V editing is primarily processor and memory, so that's where you should focus. It looks like you are running a Core 2 Duo and 4GB of (probably) DDR2 memory. For a moderate kick in performance, you could swap out the proc for a used Core 2 Quad and add another 4GB of memory for US$100 or so. But without knowing what motherboard is in place (and what it will support), I couldn't make a recommendation.

Your other option is a new motherboard/CPU/memory combination. Realistically, this is going to run you $300+ and could easily chew up your entire $500.

PS: Please post the make and model of your current system components including motherboard, memory, processor, power supply and graphics. Also your location and preferred merchant (if any).


----------



## bartzel (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the replies so far. 

My motherboars is a Gigabyte GA-965P-S3. The memory is indeed DDR2, Kingston Hyper-X 2gb each. 

If i get another motherboard, i hope it will still be compatible with my graphics card, an Ati Radeon HD6870.

I think upgrading the memory, processor and the mobo might be the better way to go for now. Unless the Gigabyte is still up for the new stuff 

As for a favourite merchant... none. I usually browse webshops to find the best price.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

one other thing you need to consider, if you are using system builders oem for your win7, you will need to purchase a new operating system. It is tied to the motherboard and can never be transfer.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

For ~ US$300
AMD FX-8320 (3.5GHz 8-Core)
Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3P
G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 2 x 4GB (Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL)

PS: Any new board you choose will be fully compatible with your HD 6850


----------



## bartzel (Jan 11, 2012)

Seems like a powerful upgrade. Didn't even knew 8 cores already existed 

The RAM, when i search the type no. I i get a single 8gb unit. And if i search on the brand and type, i get 22 results with a difference in price and probably other specs.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

RipjawsX - F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL - G.SKILL DDR3 Memory

http://www.amazon.ca/G-Skill-RipjawsxDDR3-PC3-12800-1600MHz-F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL/dp/B004I763AW


----------



## bartzel (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks, i think I'll go with all of your suggestions!

One more question though. As Sobeit pointed out, I'll have to get a new operating system too. 8gb of RAM won't do much good with 32b Wibdows 7 

Would you recommend Wibdows 7 or 8?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I personally like Windows 8 with Classic Shell as a add-on.

Yes, you're right that 8GB won't be very helpful on a 32bit OS.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I would suggest win8 since it will be easier to upgrade to win10 if that is what you are planning to do. Though it is not always the case, normally you will have to do a clean install on older operating systems when you upgrade to the latest. It is usually the last version prior the new where you can actually do an upgrade without losing installed programs. .


----------



## bartzel (Jan 11, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply. A nasty eye infection has kept me away from screens for a while  

I think i'll go for Windows 8 then. I know a few students, so i might be able to get it for a student price (about 40% cheaper). 

One last question; with the CPU i noticed there's also a black edition for just a bit extra €145 vs €176. Is it worth it?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

As far as I can tell there is no difference. Most likely a marketing ploy left over from the Phenom II days, when the Black Edition procs had the clock multiplier unlocked allowing for higher stable overclocks. All the FX processors should have unlocked multipliers.


----------



## bartzel (Jan 11, 2012)

The difference i noticed, is that the black edition is 3.2ghz, but can run at 4ghz if the system is stressed. The regular version runs at 3.5ghz. Not sure if it makes a huge difference.


----------



## bartzel (Jan 11, 2012)

Hardware is ordered! Thanks for the help! Last thing i need to get, is Windows 8. Hopefully on a student account


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Good moves you will see a nice difference there. The other reason Windows 8.1 makes sense is free upgrade to Windows 10 will be available when that happens.
Buy Windows 8.1 Pro - Microsoft Store


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Windows 10 is only free for one year Rich, they will charge you after that free year...


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yeah you are correct Justin. The Newegg offer doesn't say that though but I did read it.


----------



## bartzel (Jan 11, 2012)

Earlier this week i received the hardware and today i installed it.

But...

First time i tried to boot it didn't beep nor was there any screen. It didn't respond to the powerbutton either. Had to turn off the PSU to shut it down.

I figured i connected those small connectors wrong (hdd led, power switch etc.). So i flipped those and the system didn't respond at all to the power button. I switched them back, but still no response at all


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Try to bench test the system. Make sure everything is working:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ld-and-troubleshoot-your-computer-918754.html


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Make certain the ram is in tight. Does the hsf fan spin?


----------



## bartzel (Jan 11, 2012)

The RAM is in tight. First time i booted, the fans where spinning. Both the system fan and the CPU cooler fan. Didn't check the videocard fans.

But right now, there is 0 response to the power button. Could this be because of those small panel cables? Like speaker, power sw, power led ect. ?


----------



## bartzel (Jan 11, 2012)

Not sure what i did, but I'm running on Windows 8 now ^^ I think it might have been one of those hdd led cables? At any rate, it works! 

Thanks for all the advice and help!


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Windows 10 is only free for one year Rich, they will charge you after that free year...


I am pretty sure that windows 10 will be a free upgrade for windows 8.1 and 7 users with no additional charges later, but that is only if they upgrade in the first year after windows 10 release. So windows 8.1 and 7 users have 1 year to upgrade to windows 10, and that will last for the duration of the device's lifetime.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

bartzel said:


> Not sure what i did, but I'm running on Windows 8 now ^^ I think it might have been one of those hdd led cables? At any rate, it works!
> 
> Thanks for all the advice and help!


Glad to hear!

Remember to upgrade to Windows 8.1 and I would highly recommend you get Classic Shell:

Classic Shell - Start menu and other Windows enhancements



xweel said:


> I am pretty sure that windows 10 will be a free upgrade for windows 8.1 and 7 users with no additional charges later, but that is only if they upgrade in the first year after windows 10 release. So windows 8.1 and 7 users have 1 year to upgrade to windows 10, and that will last for the duration of the device's lifetime.


Negative. At first, I believe what you thought. However, it seems that its what I said. You get it for a first year then pay. Remember, Microsoft doesn't just give away their software.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Negative. At first, I believe what you thought. However, it seems that its what I said. You get it for a first year then pay. Remember, Microsoft doesn't just give away their software.


Free windows 10 would have been awesome :/

But check this.

Windows 10 - Microsoft Windows 

This is what it says in the site, maybe I am understanding it wrong :/

Free Upgrade Offer*
Great news! We will offer a free upgrade to Windows 10 for qualified new or existing Windows 7, Windows 8.1 and Windows Phone 8.1 devices* that upgrade in the first year*! And even better: once a qualified Windows device is upgraded to Windows 10, we will continue to keep it *up to date for the supported lifetime of the device*, keeping it more secure, and introducing new features and functionality over time – for no additional charge. Sign up with your email today, and we will send you more information about Windows 10 and the upgrade offer in the coming months.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I guess we'll have to wait and see. I sure do hope you're right though.


----------



## bartzel (Jan 11, 2012)

Been working with the new system for a while now. MP4 playback is still very choppy, but i think that's a codec problem or something.

Editting my GoPro footage is working perfectly right now. I can throw GB's worth of video and edit it without any problem.

The one thing i don't like, is the AMD stock cooler. This thing is noisy like a Boeing  Will replace it with a better and definitely a more quiet cooler. Any tips? 

I was thinking of:
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO - 120 mm
Zalman CNPS10X Performa
Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH Edition
Arctic Freezer Xtreme Rev.2


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm with you on that. I'll swap out the stock AMD cooler on most systems for that specific reason. Of those listed, the Scythe is probably the best in terms of operating noise level, with the Arctic a close second. In terms of cooling the CoolerMaster and the Scythe would be 1A and 1B with the Zalman not far behind.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd go with the Cooler Master cooler.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Cooler Masters are good but I always go for the Zalman when I replace the stock Hsf.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Bottom line, any of those listed would be a good choice. Just make certain you have the necessary clearance in your PC case.


----------



## OLD MAN EMU (Mar 20, 2015)

Every HSF from AMD has been a screamer in my computers.
I have Cooler Master coolers fitted on most.
The last build I bought an aftermarket small fan a touch larger and gently screwed it into the Heat sink fins. Works a treat and never moves.
Cost $8


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Interesting thought that I have had myself but never actually tried it. Good for you Emu.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

xweel said:


> Free windows 10 would have been awesome :/
> 
> But check this.
> 
> ...


My thought was that Windows 10 was going to be an annual subscription service, they give it to you free as an upgrade to certain users within the first year, then charge the next year etc.
Only the support will continue to be free during the paid subscription.
Maybe I'm just a sceptic.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Panther063 said:


> My thought was that Windows 10 was going to be an annual subscription service, they give it to you free as an upgrade to certain users within the first year, then charge the next year etc.
> Only the support will continue to be free during the paid subscription.
> Maybe I'm just a sceptic.


No Panther they have debunked that and stated specifically support will be free for the normal time period and what it means is you can get it free for the first years and those who don't take advantage of that will buy it in the next year. Subscription sales plan, and that has not even been conformed yet as policy begins with the next version of Windows after 10.0 if at all.


----------



## bartzel (Jan 11, 2012)

Finally ordered a new cooler! After playing the Witcher 3 for a while, i had to turn the volume up because of the cooler... not cool!

I went with the Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO and in terms of noise, i do not regret it! Installing it was a bit of a pain in the **** tho... the instructions do not make a lot of sense. 

The Cooler Master is a HUGE difference in terms of noise. I can hardly hear it, even with the case opened.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The fan will ramp up during games as it has to keep the CPU cool for you to play.

Enjoy the system!


----------

